# Through the peep hole



## Josh66 (Nov 22, 2008)

Kodak 400UC


----------



## Battou (Nov 25, 2008)

...Who was it that did that.


Crap I can't remember, about a year ago some one posted a peephole pic, but they had a much better peephole than the one you are stuck with. The glass in the peephole it self ruins this one to be honest with ya.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 25, 2008)

Yeah, just thought it was a cool idea.  Maybe it would be a cool theme - everyone has to post a picture through their peep hole.


I wonder how much it would improve if I cleaned the lens on the outside (probably not much).....?


----------



## Hobbes (Nov 25, 2008)

lol thats one dirty peep hole youve got there 
neat idea though


----------



## Chiller (Nov 27, 2008)

When I first saw this, I could not help but think , it needs that guy with the orange hair from CSI....Horatio, or something like that, standing outside there with those cool glasses he wears lookin straight at ya.  

Cool idea.  :thumbup:


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 27, 2008)

I didn't plan on this being a "theme" thread (it was more like "well, I took it - might as well show it..."), but...  I showed you mine, lets see your's.


If your picture sucks you can always blame it on the peep hole glass.  
(Not exactly setting the bar very high with my picture...)


----------

